# Positive John Lennon quote



## catalinahx (Jun 8, 2010)

I've come to love this quote lately, I've been sharing it with everyone, haha;
_
Time you enjoy wasting, was not wasted._
~*John Lennon*


----------



## Kakaka (Apr 7, 2010)

Thank god for that :b


----------



## GGirlyGirl05 (Feb 25, 2011)

I Love John Lennon!


----------



## Blackbeard (Feb 25, 2011)

Wat an awesome man he was!


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Wonderful


----------



## JGreenwood (Jan 28, 2011)

He will be forever missed.


----------

